# au sable help



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

My buddy and I are what would be called "rookie fisherman" on the au sable. We would like to do approx a 5-6 hour float and fish that would end at one of the state forest campgrounds on the river when the float is done. Is there a place to put in and end up at one of the campgrounds that would be a good fit? I think we are good with a way to get back to the truck when done.
Any help suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Check this out here:

http://www.ausableangler.com/ausable_river_maps.htm


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Chase Bridge to Smith Bridge, stop at Canoe harbor to camp. approx. 4 hours-6 hours float...flys only section. South Branch of the A

McMaster Bridge to Parmallee...Main Branch....5-7 hour float/fish...Parmalee State campground right on the river...open all gear fishing. 1-2 campers there this weekend.

Or combine them for two days...Canoe Harbor to Parmalee is approx. 8-10 hours. Or start in Grayling and go to rainbow bend campground. Not sure the time on anything from Grayling.


----------



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

After researching prior posts mcmasters to parmalee seems to be what we were looking for otherwise was wondering about below mio and go down to the flatts as which was posted on here above.
thanks again.


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

Below Mio there is a ton of state land that you can just set up camp on. 

Just remember to leave only foot prints!


----------



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

So it's either mcmasters to parmalee or from dam to maybe the flats? Anyone convince me one way or the other? Thanks for input... We are gonna be there starting June 17. We would also do some wading so thought parmalee would provide more options.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Been canoing and camping that stretch since I was an ankle biter. Plenty of good state land to camp on, easy to canoe, and anybody can catch fish in there. Great fun.


----------



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

Unclebass... is that below or above mio what your talking about?


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

That would be below MIO. Car spot at Comins Flats or one of the campground areas. I bet Bob at Au Sable Angler could spot ya.

http://www.ausableangler.com/


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

If you plan on doing alot of fishing along the way, triple the float time for canoeing it. I used to like Mckinley to 4001, great stretch and no restrictions. Bad thing is its a big canoe and tube area also, mornings and evenings are the times to get the fish.

Or you can camp at Alcona park, and float from Mckinley right down to your site on the water.


----------



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

If we also want to do some wading would it be better to at parmalee vs camping below mio being closer to north & south branch? Is there another put in spot not as far up as mcmasters?


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Nrthoakco said:


> If we also want to do some wading would it be better to at parmalee vs camping below mio being closer to north & south branch? Is there another put in spot not as far up as mcmasters?


actually parmalee has limited wading

more space and options below mio for that


----------



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok if we put in at dam where would be good camp area that would give us 5-6 hrs with fish time included? Thanks again for all ur help.


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

beer and nuts said:


> McMaster Bridge to Parmallee...Main Branch....5-7 hour float/fish...Parmalee State campground right on the river...open all gear fishing. 1-2 campers there this weekend


This is a pretty stretch of river. Eagles and lots of other wildlife. I have a cabin half way and talk too alot of successfull guys as they float by. Not a good area for wading. If you have a car at the parmalee, it's a 10 min. drive to mio and lots of wading just past the dam. If you like being in the woods the Parmalee campground is part of the Huron Nation Forest. If you go try Ma Deters in Luzerne Friday night for thier fish fry.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Nrthoakco said:


> So it's either mcmasters to parmalee or from dam to maybe the flats? Anyone convince me one way or the other? Thanks for input... We are gonna be there starting June 17. We would also do some wading so thought parmalee would provide more options.


 
wading is better below mio..water is deeper from mc masters to parmalee..
mio to flats gets planted every year with bows an browns so there are a lot more fish.
mc asters to parmalee are wild trout an with the hex getting ready to start most of the good fishing from mc masters to parmalee will take place at night.also the camp ground(1) on that stretch will fill up because of the hatch.
good luck


----------

